# New here with "yucky" ultrasound



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

My doc used the word "yucky" to describe my u/s. I have multiple cysts and solid tumors (radiologist's wording) on both lobes of my thyroid. One cyst on the left is a 3 cm complex cyst. I'm still waiting to hear back for an endo appt. I have 2 young kids and I feel so dreadful. Sometimes I cry b/c I feel like I can't make it thru the day. My husband works and then also attends school so I'm left with the majority of housework and caring for the children (3 yrs and 8 mos). I have a family history of thyroid cancer (paternal grandmother). Also, it looks like my endo appt will be at best the end of August. I know most thyroid nodules are benign, but I hate waiting that long to find out. I think I just needed to vent. I feel very alone at times. My husband tells me he's tired, too. I sometimes envision crawling from place to place.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi there. Sorry you're feeling so dreadful - its alot to go through especially when you're looking after little ones too. Is there anyone else like a friend or relative who could give you a little 'me' time? I can remember when my kids were little and how hard it was sometimes without having a break - let alone with health problems.

Re your ultrasound its good that you've got an appointment coming up although you're having to wait a while for it. Do they know about the thyroid cancer in your family? That could hurry things up a bit - not to say you have cancer but I think there are certain risk factors that are usually taken into consideration (from what I've read). I know in the UK the guidelines are that if its suspicious for cancer (of any sort) then you should be seen by the right specialist within 2 weeks - I don't know how it works where you are. Perhaps you could check it out about the specific guidelines?

:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> My doc used the word "yucky" to describe my u/s. I have multiple cysts and solid tumors (radiologist's wording) on both lobes of my thyroid. One cyst on the left is a 3 cm complex cyst. I'm still waiting to hear back for an endo appt. I have 2 young kids and I feel so dreadful. Sometimes I cry b/c I feel like I can't make it thru the day. My husband works and then also attends school so I'm left with the majority of housework and caring for the children (3 yrs and 8 mos). I have a family history of thyroid cancer (paternal grandmother). Also, it looks like my endo appt will be at best the end of August. I know most thyroid nodules are benign, but I hate waiting that long to find out. I think I just needed to vent. I feel very alone at times. My husband tells me he's tired, too. I sometimes envision crawling from place to place.


Welcome to the board. Talk about stress! You sure have it!










Your thyroid situation does suggest there may be cancer. Solid and complex are not our favorite words around here.

Can you see if you can get on a cancellation list with the endo? Do you know you could also see an ENT if you would like?

Are you on thyroxine replacement at this time? Have you had labs for thyroid? If so, can you post your most recent results with the range?

Have you had any antibodies' tests or immunoglobulin tests; thryoglobulin as well?


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. I did have a TSH and thyroid antibody done. All I was told is that the TSH is in the normal range and the antibody was negative. The endo has yet to call me to actually make the appt. I tried calling them just to see about wait time and that's when they told me the end of August. Unfortunately, while my family is sympathetic in word they aren't in deed. My husband is being (I don't know how to put this kindly so I'll be blunt) very selfish and self-absorbed. He has truly surprised me by his behavior and extreme lack of understanding or care. I think he is more worried about how it would affect him if I had cancer. I will do my best to care for my children, but I'm afraid that my feelings toward him may be irrevocably changed unless his attitude softens. I admit that I am very angry and hurt. Yesterday and today I have felt just a little less tired, but I am having body aches, joint pain, and a headache that makes my eyeballs hurt.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I did have a TSH and thyroid antibody done. All I was told is that the TSH is in the normal range and the antibody was negative. The endo has yet to call me to actually make the appt. I tried calling them just to see about wait time and that's when they told me the end of August. Unfortunately, while my family is sympathetic in word they aren't in deed. My husband is being (I don't know how to put this kindly so I'll be blunt) very selfish and self-absorbed. He has truly surprised me by his behavior and extreme lack of understanding or care. I think he is more worried about how it would affect him if I had cancer. I will do my best to care for my children, but I'm afraid that my feelings toward him may be irrevocably changed unless his attitude softens. I admit that I am very angry and hurt. Yesterday and today I have felt just a little less tired, but I am having body aches, joint pain, and a headache that makes my eyeballs hurt.


Keep your focus on that Psalm; that is the only thing to do at this time.

When men withdraw, sometimes it is because "they" are frightened and feel helpless. This is so not good for a guy. You might want to read, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men_Are_from_Mars,_Women_Are_from_Venus

It is a very very insightful book. If nothing else, you will just plain enjoy reading it. And if you leave it lying around, Hubby may thumb through it as well. See what happens and I am going to say a prayer for you and your family.

It is a very scary thing when "any" member of the family becomes chronically or even terminally ill.

If it is possible (I know you don't feel well), maybe you could post whatever thyroid lab results you have that are your most recent ones with the ranges and also what antibodies' you had done?


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Its hard when you don't have any support - I do feel for you. Hang in there and feel free to come here and have a chat. hugs3


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

I will post what I have. If I can get my hands on the ones from a couple of weeks ago I will post them so you can see, too. I have 2 sets that are several years apart. I don't understand what I'm reading so I will post them exactly as they are on the report.

From 7/2/2001:
Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S,
T4, Free (Direct) 1.06 Range is 0.61 to 1.76
TSH, High Sensitivity, Serum 0.82 Range 0.35 to 5.50

From 9/6/2008:
Thyroxine (T4) 7.4 Range 4.5 to 12
TSH 0.696 Range 0.450 to 4.500
T3 Uptake 31 Range 24-39
Free Thyroxine Index 2.3 Range 1.2 to 4.9

A little of my history: I have a father and aunt with rheumatoid arthritis. My paternal grandmother had thyroid cancer. My first cousin had hyperthyroidism and had RAI treatment that left her hypo. I've had a lot of symptoms over the years of autoimmune "stuff". In 2008 after the birth of my daughter I began a downward spiral that ended with me going to several doctors. I came out of that with the knowledge that I was vitamin D deficient. I also had an MRI in December of 2008 (ordered by a neurologist) of the neck that found an incidental thyroid cyst "9 X 8 mm diameter area of increased T1 and T2 signal within the right lobe. This may relate to hemorrhagic cyst or colloid cyst. If clinically indicated, a thyroid ultrasound is suggested." The neuro referred me back to my PCP who drew blood work (I was told it was normal, don't know what it was or the values) and she did not order a follow up u/s of the thyroid. I improved with the vitamin D therapy but never got completely "well". I had my son last November and again began the downward spiral: I stay sick (sinuses and ears), fatigued, muscle weakness, sweating while sitting still, freezing a few minutes later, headaches, skin issues, tinnitis, eye floaters, dizziness, lightheadedness, etc. I had infertility problems. I could go on and on. I'm sure I've left out lots but I'm sure you get the idea. I was also diagnosed with PCOS by the fertility specialist who helped us have our son. If you have time let me know what you think of all this. I know you're not a doctor, but I have no clue about this stuff. It's like Greek to me. I do know that the drs always rely on the labs, labs, labs, and never seem to look at the whole picture. I can't tell you how good it feels to just be in contact with someone who understands what I'm going thru. I have a good life and so many blessings. I feel like life is passing me by and I can't enjoy it.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

I can't shed much light on the results but I can relate to some of your symptoms - even though my own TSH bloodwork has been at times in the lower end of normal. I have tinnitus, dizziness on and off, sensitivity to hot and cold temps and skin issues. The docs always say it could be due to anything not just thyroid issues but it does seem a common theme. I have really low iron stores - became anaemic because of irregular frequent cycles - and am taking iron meds. This has helped with my own fatigue and muscle weakness a bit. Have you had a full blood count done at all to see what your iron is like? Just a thought in case yours is low at the mo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> I will post what I have. If I can get my hands on the ones from a couple of weeks ago I will post them so you can see, too. I have 2 sets that are several years apart. I don't understand what I'm reading so I will post them exactly as they are on the report.
> 
> From 7/2/2001:
> Thyroxine (T4) Free, Direct, S,
> ...


There is nothing wrong with relying to a certain degree on labs "provided" your doctors have ordered the correct labs.

You need FREE T4 and FREE T3 (not Total 4 and Total 3)

Here is info on that.

understanding thyroid labs
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm

Free T3 etc. 
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

Also, your old labs look very strange to me. In the 2002, you would expect to see the Free T4 above the range with such a low TSH. Too bad they did not run the FREE T3 at that time for the FT4 may have been converting fast into FT3.

In 2008, the same. Low TSH and low FT4.

I have seen labs like this w/hyperthyroid and sometimes cancer. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies which can throw a curve ball to these lab results in a feeble attempt for the body to right it's self.

These tests would be good. Plus some extra info thrown in.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Antithyroid microsomal antibody (negative is normal)
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html


----------



## paisleyheart08 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for your time and help. I hope someday I'll be able to help someone, too.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

paisleyheart08 said:


> Thank you for your time and help. I hope someday I'll be able to help someone, too.


You are welcome and "passing it forward" in and of it's self is healing.


----------

